# FR: attendre (de) + nom - préposition ?



## Evi

Bonsoir

Pouvez vous me corriger la phrase suivante? 

C'est: attendre a qn/qch? de qn/qch ou pour qn/qchr?
** 
Nous avons tous les deux attendu *pour* ce moment impatiemment.
 
or 
 
Nous avons tous le deux attendu *de ce* moment avec impatience
 
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## kito1

C'est bien plus simple: on ne met rien: attendre qqch/qqn


----------



## lautr

Bonjour,

Je reprends ce fil ancien parce qu'il y a quelque chose que je n'arrive pas a comprendre. Ici on a dit qu'il suffit de dire _attendre qq chose_, il ne faut pas mettre le _de_. Alors, pourquoi dit-on _j'attends de tes nouvelles_ ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## sHak.

Il est possible que dans un certain contexte de soit requis:

J'attends de toi que tu travailles mieux par exemple.

Encore une des nombreuses nuances de la langue francaise en ce qui concerne j'attends de tes nouvelles.
Je n'arriverai pas a fournir une explication claire a ce propos.
Peut etre le de pourrait s'apparenter a "some" en anglais.


----------



## lautr

Merci, sHak. Mais, dans "j'attends de toi que tu travailles mieux" je trouve la preposition parfaitement logique. Ce qui m'étonne c'est que dans "j'attends de tes nouvelles" _de_ introduit le COD (c'est le COD, n'est-ce pas ?)

Mais bon, je n'ai pas non plus besoin de tout comprendre de cette langue diabolique.


----------



## sHak.

Oui c'est le COD!

Mais par exemple, j'attends tes nouvelles sous entendrait eventuellement que les nouvelles sont deja en cours de transmission.
Alors que j'attends de tes nouvelles sous entendrait plutot que rien n'a encore etait fait.


----------



## gingischan

"il attend *de* l'avancement en attendant la retraite" - Est-ce que ca veut dire la meme chose que:
'il attend *l*'avancement en attendant la retraite"   ?

Merci


----------



## dragver

Warning, depending on the case it don't mean the same.

"On attendait beaucoup Jean." means "We were often waiting for Jean."

"On attendait beaucoup de Jean." means "We were expecting a lot of things from Jean."

"Nous avons tous le deux attendu *de ce* moment avec impatience" is incorect.

You can say

"Nous avons tous le deux attendu *de ce* moment" "We were both expecting about this moment"

"Nous avons tous le deux attendu *ce* moment avec impatience" "We both coulden't wait for this moment" 


Bye the way, you can say "il attend de l'avancement" (he's waiting for a promotion) if you talk about promotion in general.
If you talk about a specific promotion you will say "il attend la promotion" but not "l'avancement" because it's a word wich is used for promotion in general. Using l'/le/la means there is only one. Is similar to "the" in english.

You can say 

"Il attend le train" "He's waiting for the train"

But you can't say

"Il attend la promotion" "He's waiting for the promotion" unless you're talking about a specific promotion.

I don't know if you see what i mean. i tried my best to explain it in a way it's easy to understand.


----------



## gingischan

Merci dragver. BTW, Il s'agit d'un texte que je lis, donc ce n'est pas une question de 'comment il faut dire / ecrire'.
Merci a flipside aussi pour avoir poser cette question ....


----------



## guyper

"Je vous attends"

Hi,

   It is said that the verb, *attendre*, takes no following prepositions. But if you reverse the positions of *attends* with the noun, *vous*, it would be correct to include the *de* then, isn't it?

"J'attends *de* vous"

Thank you


----------



## SwissPete

Je vous attends à mon bureau - I am waiting for you / I am expecting you at my office.

J'attends de vous que vous me disiez la vérité - I am expecting you to tell me the truth.


Two different meanings of _attendre_.


----------



## Dupon

Mais ils accordent aussi une grande importance (36 %) à l'ambiance de travail. Ils _*attendent*_ d'ailleurs _*de leurs supérieurs *_qu'ils sachent fédérer les membres de leurs équipes et qu'ils les écoutent.

Here in "*attendent* d'ailleurs _*de leurs supérieurs"*_, "attendre de+qn" means expect from someone? 
Because I found in the dictionary "attendre qch. de qn." means "expect sth. from someone".

They


----------



## TRADLADY

Bonjour Dupon,
C'est exactement ça. Vous avez tout à fait compris. 
They expect their managers to ...
Bonne journée
TL


----------



## janpol

> _Ils *attendent* d'ailleurs *de leurs supérieurs *qu'ils sachent fédérer les membres de leurs équipes et qu'ils les écoutent._


qu'ils sachent fédérer les membres de leurs équipes >>> COD
et qu'ils les écoutent>>> COD  
de leurs supérieurs>>> COI
Donc : "VERBE + de qq + qqch + qqch"


----------



## Dupon

Thanks much for your detailed answer!


----------

